# راوند  الراوند الطبي Rhubarb



## rania79 (1 فبراير 2012)

راوند​ الراوند الطبي Rhubarb 
 


نبات معمر من فصيلة البطباطيات، وتوجد منه عدة أنواع أهمها: راوند الراحى، والراوند  الهندى، والراوند الصينى. أوراقه راحية كبيرة الحجم وحافتها مسننة أو متماوجة، وعنق  الورقة شحمى، الأزهار وحيدة الجنس في سنابل كثيفة لونها أبيض مشرب بالأخضر. 



نبات الراوند نوعان احدهما طبي والآخر غير طبي ويزرع في الحدائق للزينة ويهمنا في  هذا المقام الراوند الطبي.

الراوند الطبي Rhubarb نبات عشبي له اوراق عريضة جدا حيث يمكن ان يصل ارتفاع الورقة  الى حوالي مترين ونصف المتر. له جذمور ثخين زاحف يكون لونه بنيا من الخارج واصفر في  الداخل. يتشعب الجذمور الى عدة فروع، له سيقان مستديرة ومتشعبة ومجوفة. له ازهار  مؤلفة من عدد كبير من الأزهار صغيرة توجد على هيئة سنابل او عناقيد.

يعرف الراوند الطبي علميا باسم Rheum Palmatum اما الموطن الاصلي لنبات الراوند فهو  الصين وهو افضل نوع ويغش عادة بالراوند الهندي والبرازيلي والروسي، الجزء المستخدم  من نبات الراوند: الجذامير الأرضية وسيقان النبات واعناق الاوراق.

المحتويات الكيميائية لجذمور الراوند

يحتوي جذمور الراوند الصيني جلوكوزيدات انثراكينونية بنسبة ما بين 3 5% واهم مركبات  هذه المجموعة: رين (Rhein)، الوايمودين (Aloe-emodin) وإيمودين (Emodin) كما يحتوي  على فلافونيدات من اهمها كاتيشين (Catechin) واحماض فينولين، ومواد عفصية بنسبة 5  10% واكزلات كالسيوم، وكذلك فيتامين ب 1والبوتاسيوم.

استعمالات الراوند
 
لقد اعتبر الراوند الصيني على مر العصور افضل الادوية الملينة وكان يمثل ثروة  اقتصادية للصين حيث كان يعتبر من اهم الموارد الاقتصادية آنذاك، ويعتبر من أأمن  الملينات حتى بالنسبة للاطفال. وقد استخدم في الصين منذ اكثر من الفي سنة ويعتبر  انجح علاج لمشاكل الجهاز الهضمي. وتوجد خاصية غريبة في الراوند لا توجد في اي عقار  آخر وهو انه يعمل كملين بجرعات كبيرة وكمقبض بجرعات صغيرة ولذلك فهو يستخدم لايقاف  الاسهال بجرعات صغيرة ولاحداث الاسهال بجرعات أكبر. من اهم استخداماته ما يلي:  ملين، مقبض، يحدث الامساك،، يضاد مغص المعدة، مضاد للبكتريا. كما يستخدم كطارد  للغازات ومقو للقولون ومضاد للحروق والدمامل وفاتح للشهية ويستعمل غسولا للفم وذلك  كمضاد للنخر والتهاب اللثة.

اما اعناق الاوراق وسيقان الراوند فتدخل في صناعة الحلوى والسلطات ويعتبر الشعب  الانجليزي من اكثر الشعوب التي تتعامل مع اعناق اوراق الراوند في تحضير السلطات،  تعتبر الورقة المتشعبة والمعروفة بالنصل سامة لاحتوائها على كميات كبيرة من اكزلات  الكالسيوم.تحذيرات

يجب عدم استخدام الراوند من قبل المرأة الحامل والمرضع وكذلك المرضى الذين يعانون  من النقرس وامراض الكلى وكذلك خلال العادة الشهرية.

اما المستحضرات المتوفرة في الاسواف فهي اقراص وكبسولات ومسحوق والجذامير نفسها  توجد لدى بعض العطارين
http://www.7wwa.com/TebBadeel/index.php?aashab=rawand ​


----------



## tamav maria (5 فبراير 2012)

شكرا رانيا للموضوع الرائع
والمعلومات القيمه


----------



## rania79 (7 فبراير 2012)

ميرسى حبييتى ع الصور
نورنتى كتير


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 فبراير 2012)

معلومات مفيدة عن الروند شكرا لك والرب يباركك


----------



## rania79 (7 فبراير 2012)

ميرسى ليك نورتنى


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (10 فبراير 2012)

*فعلا ده ثروه*
*ليه فوائد كثير لاعراض احيانا الطب يستغرق وقت طويل لمعالجة كل واحد على حده*
*شكراا لمعلوماتك رانيا*
*وشكراا  نيتا للصور الموضحه*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (10 فبراير 2012)

أنا على فكرة أول مرة أسمع عنه
شكرا رانيا على المعلومات المفيدة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------

